# NEW BOSS wont come off the truck!



## pbones27 (Dec 24, 2009)

I bought brand new Boss XT This year, starting to feel like its a piece of crap!
First it does nothing but drain my battery, I've upgraded to a 110 alt, with a smaller pulley and a bigger battery out of a refer unit from a semi-truck. Plow still runs slow and dims my lights. The connection between the plow and truck wont get tight no matter how hard I push which then allows water in which causes other electric issues.
Now to top it off I cant get the damn thing off the truck.
I have to lower it, then get a jack and jack it up to get it higher than the mounts, I have to do this to get it on and off the truck. Any suggestions?
I'm beginning to think this thing is a POS and ideas?


----------



## Turtle07z71 (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure about the battery causing issues but, double check all of your power connections, you may have something not tight at the battery or the alternator. You shouldv'e been ok just by going to a larger alternator without the changing pulley size. As far as mounting and unmounting are you leaving the controller in float mode? Then using the toggle switch on the tower, you must go up first to release the locking pins. Hope this may help some


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

drop the drop leg with the plow up in the air to one of the upper holes and then put the plow in float mode and drop it as usual


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Is your mount at the correct height from ground on level surface? I assume its a straight blade?


----------



## coyote (Jan 6, 2011)

A perectly level surface, I have found, is a must for a hassle free dismount.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

sounds like a loose or bad ground connection somewhere
put the controller in float


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

pbones27;1208221 said:


> I bought brand new Boss XT This year, starting to feel like its a piece of crap!
> First it does nothing but drain my battery, I've upgraded to a 110 alt, with a smaller pulley and a bigger battery out of a refer unit from a semi-truck. Plow still runs slow and dims my lights. The connection between the plow and truck wont get tight no matter how hard I push which then allows water in which causes other electric issues.
> Now to top it off I cant get the damn thing off the truck.
> I have to lower it, then get a jack and jack it up to get it higher than the mounts, I have to do this to get it on and off the truck. Any suggestions?
> I'm beginning to think this thing is a POS and ideas?


 Your truck configuration changed after it was installed or the installer didn't adjust the mount, trip springs, or bumper pad correctly therefore it's getting caught on the mount. All of this has been covered many times in the past because it's all pretty common to a new owner. If you search around you'll find some past situations the same as yours however it should have already been explained to you by your dealer. Sounds like someone didn't get the wiring correct either. That's been covered a few times too and it's almost always an installation error.

Do you see a common denominator?



FisherVMan;1209340 said:


>


Heil Dean! :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Another Boss thread, another visitor......


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pbones27;1208221 said:


> First it does nothing but drain my battery, I've upgraded to a 110 alt, with a smaller pulley and a bigger battery out of a refer unit from a semi-truck. Plow still runs slow and dims my lights.?


You upgraded to a 110 amp a 165/200amp with upgraded wiring is more realistic. Are you sure the unit is properly connected? Power and ground connected directly to the battery? Do you have too much dielectric in the unit? Has a power wire become pinched during installation creating a drain on the power system?

The symptoms you describe are unusual for the Boss when properly installed and adjusted. While all manufacturers make mistakes I would check for installation errors before I blamed the manufacturer.


----------



## pbones27 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have actually gone back to the dealer 3 times about the electrical and keep getting the same response, "looks normal to me" ,and the mounting and dismounting is a new issue, far as i can tell everything on the tuck is tight. I have taken the plow on and off at least 15 times this year with no issue, it not leaning forward enough is a new thing. Just trying to find some time to look at it.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I put my blade down on 1/2"plywood this can affect the dismount, also I put the kickstand in 2nd from top hole. Seems to be catching a litttle on the right side, but the cutting edge only has about 3/4-1" left on the smiley sides. Dielectric grease helps with plugging and unplugging easier. Also if your solenoid is next to the battery, then one short wire and the boss wire to the front of the truck. Thats why I did my own install the third time around so I could do it right or better.


----------

